# Andrew Lloyd Webber's "Pie Jesu"



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm getting my "Pie Jesu" out just in time for Easter. I filmed the footage of St. Gervais Cathedral when we went there after my Switzerland concert. I gave it a little of my own Operatic flavor. I hope you like it.


----------

